

Ask HN: What kind of spam is this? - michaelgrafl

Lately I&#x27;ve been receiving weird messages from the contact form of my personal website (which has no spam protection at all).<p>I don&#x27;t know a lot about spam, but I&#x27;ve always thought that spam usually appears to link to legitimate sites that then lead to shady product offers. However, the messages I&#x27;ve been getting seem to do it the other way round.<p>Below is an example. I just don&#x27;t understand why anyone would do this. What&#x27;s the motivaiton behind this? I&#x27;m curious.<p><pre><code>  Name: Savannah
  Email: eblanned@yahoo.com
  Message: What&#x27;s the exchange rate for euros? &lt;a href=&quot; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mulotpetitjean.fr&#x2F;htmlsite_fr&#x2F; &quot;&gt;ciprofloxacin and   tinidazole tablets&lt;&#x2F;a&gt;  LA (UT and P&amp;C service authorization)
  &lt;a href=&quot; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.taxonomyoftrash.com&#x2F;the-sounds&#x2F; &quot;&gt;nolvadex price australia&lt;&#x2F;a&gt;  the importance of work flow and its   effect on medication safety. Demonstrate an
  &lt;a href=&quot; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.somosmamas.com.ar&#x2F;publicidad &quot;&gt;desyrel 100 mg&lt;&#x2F;a&gt;  BTo switch the screen size of Video output 0Over scan
  &lt;a href=&quot; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.euniceproductions.com&#x2F;pixelmaniacs&#x2F; &quot;&gt;dapoxetine in canada&lt;&#x2F;a&gt;  these values are provided on the   recipient&#x27;s benefit card.</code></pre>
======
pyvek
Probably the spambot mistook your contact form to be a comment form. Name,
Email and Comment/Message are fairly common in comment forms.

------
martey
This is probably a spambot that did not realize that it was a contact form.
Many websites' comment forms only have name, email, and message fields.

------
redxblood
I say Illuminati are recruting you. Bring the gold monkey to the outer tunnels
and wait for the mailman to give you a red carnation. indicating you passed
the test.

~~~
michaelgrafl
That's a great answer to a retarded question.

